# What else?



## Johndeeregreen (Jan 12, 2010)

I never messed with the A/C unit before. The pump is junk, if I take it off and get a new one from JD and put it back and hook the lines up, what else do I have to do? Don't I have to charge it somehow?

Is there anyway to upgrade the lights? There not very bright.

The tractor is a JD 4440
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This time of the year, just roll the window down!:lmao: That'll buy you a few months. You might check to see if they have a hologen equivilent for your machine, if it's not already so equipped.


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

*a/c*

if the compressor failed you will have to flush the system to get rid of any foreign material that may have been circulated through everything. once you have done that make sure to change the expansion valve and the receiver dryer. usually a filter placed in the suction line before the compressor is recommended to catch any debris that might not have washed out when flushing. make sure to pressure test with nitrogen before refilling the system and add the right type and amount of oil to it before/during recharge.........dieselman.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree with dieselman- if the pump self destructed - it most likely sent contaminants into the system- you might want to upgrade to r144a - since r12 is scarce and expensive to find. Id see about having a pro test/fix the system, they run some serious pressures . Either way its going to be pretty expensive to fix/replace the system- might be better off with a window AC unit- least its cheeper.


About the lights- changing to a higher intensity bulb might burn out the wiring - they draw a whole lot of amps and you need a special harness to keep them from overheating - if the tractor has a plastic headlight lens- the HID bulbs will melt it . Id try getting replacement bulbs first, check the wiring for corrosion/bad connections - you might want to add a set of LED driving lights instead .


----------

